# LD Lines (Pricing stucture!!!)



## 94083 (May 1, 2005)

I m looking to travel from portsmouth to la havre with LD lines at the end of the month. When I put in the dimensions of my motorhome for a return ticket their website quoted me £233. I then noticed that the vehicle drop down list had vans on it with the same dimenions, so I imputed the same dates etc and was quoted £165!!!!!

So, I called them to try and find out why this is so, but the only reply I got was " A van is a van, a motorhome is a motorhome and that why the prices are different!"

This seems stupid!

Has anyone used ld lines before??
Do they check vehicle dimensions??
Has anyone tried booking in as a van and got away with it??
Does anyone know of any offers at the moment?

All feedback will be greatly received, even if you just want to slate LD lines.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thats typical, it is the same when you book ferry tickets, if you are based in France then it is cheaper than booking over here.especially on the tunnel.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LD Lines*

Hi

From my own research when this company started, you can phone up and get a price. Phone 10 minutes later and speak to someone else.....get a different price!

Rapide561


----------

